
Let's Talk About Coding Outside of Work - DarkContinent
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/lets-talk-about-coding-outside-of-work/
======
ChuckNorris89
_A person coming to development with an existing family and responsibilities
may be content with just working their 9-5 job and shutting it off for the
day._

I don't have a family yet I still don't want to code more than 9-5. There's so
much fun stuff to do both outdoors and indoor than sitting even more hours in
front of the computer. All this sedentarism feels super unhealthy.

And that's coming from an introvert.

